# Need some input on retaining wall and paver colors to go with gray house



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

I've completed the design for both the front and back of my house but i cannot figure out colors for pavers and the one to two block high planter wall. My house has all light gray vinyl siding. The roof is currently gray but will be black when i redo it. My shudders are dark gray. I want to add some natural brown colors but don't know if this will look right. I want to break up all the gray tones. Currently i have an all gray 14ft x 14ft patio in the back as well. Can i get away with some color changes or do i have to stick with more grays and use plants to bring color? Also the driveway will be new asphalt with belgian block curbing. The walkway from the driveway to the steps to the front door is currently concrete but want to do this out of pavers as well.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I like grey and dark rich reds, like a deep terecota.


----------



## Austin B. (Oct 6, 2010)

Yea, I'd go with some richer oranges, salmons or reds like the terecota; they accent grays well.


----------

